# My biggest Snook.



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Went out around 12:30 today looking for a slot red between storms :
Low tide so i trolled the main river casting a spook to the creek mouths
when BANG! my drag starts singing, i tighten it up and the Noe starts
moving. then a 3ft linesider leaps from the water, after a great fight i
got her boatside. two crabers saw the fight and came to see the fish,
"your not gonna let it go are ya?" one asked. Yes i am she's over slot
and out of season. "You must be a hell of a sportsman" he says....
i guess there's a fine line between sportsman and criminal [smiley=jail.gif] Wish i had brought the Camera [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool, 3 footer is real good one too.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Way to go nIce fish. You are officially bitten you won't be happy unless the next one is 37".


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Wish i had brought the Camera


there, fixed it for ya, no one that catches a big snook should be without a hero shot.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Uhhh.. thanks pal, my fish was not quite that big But it'll do ;D


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Duane: Niceee!!!! Bill


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> "your not gonna let it go are ya?"


 

Morons aside, what a great catch! Congratulations! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------

